# Requesting process info on how to sell Diamond Resort Deeded Points



## timesharestew (Feb 19, 2009)

I have 24,000 points deeded through Powhatan Resorts in Williamsburg, VA. which is part of Diamond Resorts International.  We have been timeshare owners since 1979, but, as many do today, have a situation that makes it necessary to liquidate these points.

I am not trying to sell these points in this forum.  We are disparate to get some reliable and accurate information to help us understand what needs to be done so these deeded points can be sold.

So, I have the following questions:

Generally, 

1. Does anyone know where I can find reliable specifics concerning selling Diamond Resort Deeded Points?

Specifically,
2.  Has anyone in the group been successful in reselling or purchasing reseller Diamond Resort points?  How did you do it?

3.  If an existing 'The Club' member purchases points, are the points immediately added to their existing points, or do they have a process to go through with Diamond Resorts at an additional cost?

4.  If a non-club member purchases the deed, how do they become club members so they can use the points?  Can the seller pay for the membership as an incentive?

5.  Has anyone had success with a specific reseller company that has successfully sold their Diamond Resort Deeded Points?

Please feel free to provide information to as many questions as you can.  I am new to this type of forum, so  if there is a different way for me to get this information, please let me know that as well.

Thanks in advance for any help.  

TimeShareStew...


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 19, 2009)

You should definitely check with DRI on the details of a sale.  My understanding is that if you have a deed to the property you can sell the property but the points do not go with it.  Whoever buys the property will have to buy their way into the Club point system.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 19, 2009)

THE Club points are not transferable in any way unless you're an owner in one of the DRI trusts. Trust points can be sold and will remain as points for the next buyer, whether or not they are existing DRI owners.

If you are a deeded week owner who is a member of THE Club, then all you can sell will be your deeded weeks. The new owner will own the deeded weeks but will have to pay a fee of $2,995 to join THE Club. Many times the salesmen will try to tell the new owner that the only way to get those points into THE Club is to buy something from the developer at developer prices. They'll have to push the issue to get the $2,995 deal without buying more points.

Timeshares can be listed for sale in the classified adds section here on TUG, by listing them on E-bay, on the classified adds at Timeshareforums.com or on Redweek. Whatever you do, DO NOT pay an upfront fee to list your timeshare and don't believe someone who tells you your weeks are worth thousands of dollars. To get a true understanding of what your ownership is worth, do a search on E-bay for your resort, set up an E-bay account and then watch the auctions through their completion. Then you'll get a good idea of the true value of what you own. If you're a trust based owner, you can search for DRI trust points auctions and get an idea of the dollar value (penny value) per point. 

TUG has a great article on how to sell you timeshare under that forum. You should start by reading that article first.


----------

